# Merrick Lamb Lung filets



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place, but you can get 12 ten ounce bags at amazon for ~$20 shipped. That's about the price you pay for a pound bag at a pet store.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder if they made a mistake, 12 bags for less than the normal price of 1?? Must say, 12 bags would probably last my dog for the rest of her life.
Anyway, I've ordered some, I'll just give them out to my friends, at less than $1 a bag, can't argue with that!
Forgot to add, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Didn't merrick have a recall on some of those items?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you fry it real hard in a cast iron skillet and drown it in sawmill gravy?:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sure why not!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess the recall was for the Merrick beef filet squares, they have extended that recall


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Sure why not!


Would that fly at Pikes Place Market? With a stout cup of coffee? :smile:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought it might be a mistake too but the shipping weight is 12 pounds so I'm assuming it's not. Heck of a deal. I'll have to give away half of them. Lol


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I placed an order for two sets and the shipping only went up by a little bit so saved even more! They are shipped directly from Pet Food Direct and are still the full price at their web site so I have no idea why they are so cheap thru Amazon but thanks for the info! They are the only treats that Rocky will eat and I carry them in his bait bag everywhere so we go thru a lot of them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Can they sell things on Amazon thats close to their expiration date?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Huh, just got an email saying my order has been cancelled. Someone made a mistake I guess, a big mistake.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just checked my account on Amazon and it still says mine is waiting to be shipped by August 18th. Maybe they sold out for some orders.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

chowder said:


> I just checked my account on Amazon and it still says mine is waiting to be shipped by August 18th. Maybe they sold out for some orders.


Same here. I checked and it still says that they're in stock. I really hope I get mine. My pup loves them.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Can they sell things on Amazon thats close to their expiration date?


I ordered Gebhardt chili powder from Amazon, and when I received it, I realized the expiration date was only 3 months away. That wouldn't be bad during chili season, but I had to order 6 bottles minimum, so a bunch went to waste.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Got my shipping confirmation email. 

Good point about the expiration date. I could see that as a way to clear inventory. Good thing is I can always return it. I wonder how big of a deal the expiration would be anyway?


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I got an email today saying my order has shipped


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, thats just typical of my luck. I ordered as soon as I saw the original post earlyish yesterday and bought something else at the same time which went through ok. Amazon sent me an email but didn't give me any reason other than the order had been cancelled, so I tried ordering again last night.
I wondered about the expiration date as well, but I'm going (or was going) to take most of them to the animal shelter so they'd be eaten pretty quickly anyway. That price was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

For those of you who got shipment confirmations, do you know if the actually shipping weight was 11 lbs? I'd love to order these but I don't want to end up spending $20 for one 10 oz package when I can get it locally for cheaper.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Well dang, I just checked the shipping weight from UPS and it's only 1.2 pounds. Looks like I'll be returning these as you can get the pound bag shipped from petfood direct for about $12 shipped using that coupon code.

EDIT: Although, under status is does say that package is "returning to seller". I guess I'll just have to see how this turns out.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Huskyluv said:


> For those of you who got shipment confirmations, do you know if the actually shipping weight was 11 lbs? I'd love to order these but I don't want to end up spending $20 for one 10 oz package when I can get it locally for cheaper.


I checked that too. On the amazon page it says the weight is 11.2 lbs but the shipping confirmation says 1.20 pounds. If I receive it and it's only one bag I'll be returning it. I saved a copy of the amazon page so I can show them it said 11.2 pounds, which would be just right for 12 bags 10 oz each. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for checking that. I don't think I'll bother trying to place an order since it seems that for both of you they're only sending one.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

My shipping status says the sender had the package intercepted and returned to them. Not sure what's going on but if I don't get exactly what was advertised I'm not going to be too pleased. At least I can get my money back


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got an email saying mine just shipped, BUT its says it was 1.8 pounds. It better not be since they charged me $14.50 shipping for it! We'll see what happens.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I read some of their reviews and it looks like they've pulled this before with losses. Several comments stated they advertised a case of 35 but only sent 1 floss per case ordered. Then they refused to refund shipping! If that's the situation here they ate going to get a very angry phone call from yours truly.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just my opinion, but if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Just my opinion, but if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is!


Absolutely, but no harm in buying something as advertised. No skin off my back if they won't honor it. If they don't, they will refund my money. I can guarantee you that. 

Thing is, it's STILL being advertised as such on amazon. It even shows that you're saving ~$120 or 92%. You would think someone would have changed that by now.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

baggie said:


> Absolutely, but no harm in buying something as advertised. No skin off my back if they won't honor it. If they don't, they will refund my money. I can guarantee you that.
> 
> Thing is, it's STILL being advertised as such on amazon. It even shows that you're saving ~$120 or 92%. You would think someone would have changed that by now.


Exactly, on all points. Once in a while you get lucky so it can be worth a shot, but in those cases I just keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. From everything that was advertised, the full price without the discount, the package weight, etc. it should be 12 bags, but we'll see when it arrives. If it's not what was advertised I'll be demanding a full refund, including shipping.

I've been checking daily to see if they've changed the Amazon page


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Got mine today. It is ONE 10oz bag. It's going back and they had better pay for the return shipping (their mistake).


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Got mine today. It is ONE 10oz bag. It's going back and they had better pay for the return shipping (their mistake).


Yep, I have been expecting that. I'm going to try and call the company Monday and tell them to keep it and refund every last penny or send what I ordered (12 bags). I still can't figure out why the package was intercepted and returned to them before getting to me


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine got intercepted and sent back, and I was refunded the full amount. Sorry the deal didn't work out. Thought I was passing along a great deal.:redface:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I got only one bag too, so I emailed and complained. They refunded my money and let me keep the bag, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

It's been 10 days since I ordered and still nothing. I sent them an email detailing what was listed (and still is) and let them know I was expecting exactly what they listed. Doubt it'll make any difference. Seems like an untrustworthy company


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I contacted them via amazon and received a prompt response detailing the mistake. Everyone makes mistakes and as long as they take care of it, I'll order from them again.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a follow-up on my order. Pet Food Direct stepped up to the plate and admitted there was a listing error, issued a full refund to me, and didn't ask for the item back or even give me a way to return it if I wanted to. I owned a mail-order company for 11 years and this is about as reasonable a resolution as you can expect so props to them for dealing with this properly and expeditiously.

This has been my only experience with this company but I would order from them again.


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

Good to hear you guys are being taken care of.



JayJayisme said:


> This has been my only experience with this company but I would order from them again.


I've ordered directly from PFD multiple times in the past and have nothing but good things to say about them. Great company.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if anyone wants to try after this last issue, but they have listed on Amazon three, 1lb bags of the lamb lungs for about $20 shipped. I went ahead and ordered and also sent an email stating of this was in fact for only 1 bag to cancel the order. Here's the link if anyone's interested:

Amazon.com: Merrick Lamb Filet Squares, 1 lb bag (Pack of 3): Home & Garden

I'll update when I get a response.

UPDATE: Another mistake, it's only for 1 bag.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my refund. I told them if it wasn't what was advertised I don't want it and they said they are (have?) refunded my money. I have yet to see a dime. *sigh*


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

ubershann said:


> I'm still waiting for my refund. I told them if it wasn't what was advertised I don't want it and they said they are (have?) refunded my money. I have yet to see a dime. *sigh*


I got an email from them saying the refund has been processed but could take up to 10 business days.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

baggie said:


> I got an email from them saying the refund has been processed but could take up to 10 business days.


Ahh maybe that's why I haven't seen or heard anything since they said they'd refund my money. Thanks! I'll keep waiting


----------

